# boresighters



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

How good are they ? I need to sight in my new cantilever shotgun barrel with red dot scope. I've seen the kind that look like a shell you "load" into the gun . A guy at work has the kind that pushes into the end of the barrel. Anyone use either kind ? With seeing what brand slug shoots the best & sighting it in I would like to keep my shooting to a minimum. Man , sabots are costly. I figure on buying 5 boxes of different kinds to see what groups best & then buy 5 more of the best one.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Bluefinn said:


> How good are they ? I need to sight in my new cantilever shotgun barrel with red dot scope. I've seen the kind that look like a shell you "load" into the gun . A guy at work has the kind that pushes into the end of the barrel. Anyone use either kind ? With seeing what brand slug shoots the best & sighting it in I would like to keep my shooting to a minimum. Man , sabots are costly. I figure on buying 5 boxes of different kinds to see what groups best & then buy 5 more of the best one.


Most bore sight tools work pretty well. Well meaning they will get you on paper at 50 yards. The rest is then up to you and your gun and (unfortunately) lots of shells.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I have an arbor type (the kind you insert in front of barrell) paid around $40.00 for it. Works great to get you on the paper, but as stated earlier that is what they are for. You cannot expect to use one and be 100% on target with live ammo. Each gun, barrell and mfg of ammo is different and all have an effect on how your particular gun shoots. My advice would be use the laser and then dial in with live ammo, you will definately save some time and money that way.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm in favor of the shell type bore sight some of the smaller type arbor bore sights are not visible when you look down the barrel and have been known to be left in the barrel when shot mistakes happen with the shell type this would eliminate this from happening

From my experience 
And I could have been doing something wrong the red dots don't have much or any magnification and it's hard to see the laser point at 50 yards so you may want to try some reflective tape on the target to bring the laser into view better I know some bore sights come with an reflective card and help on the bright sunny days
Geowol


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I was looking at the boresight for my .44mag rifel but the add says for pistol can I still use it for my rifel?


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes you can still use it. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I use arbor site type. It's a cheap BSA model, but it will put my first shot on paper. Know your round, trajectory, rifle, and scope, and your second shot should be dang close to zero'd for that round. Then shoot a 3 shot group. 

Presto!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the Info.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Never saw the use for one. Guys make the mistake of trying to sight a new scope or firearm at 100 yds and cant hit paper
Get centered on paper at 25 then move out to 100 and fine tune


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

When I took my Henery to the gunsmith to have my scope mounted.He said the same thing.Sight in at 25yrds.and than go to 100.Thanks Orlando.Saved 35 bucks.that means I can buy another box of ammo.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

most good gun shops will usely bore site one for you. then the best way to site in your scope is to use a gun vice if you have one, if you dont you can use sand bags. but you need to be able to keep the gun in place. sight at the center of the target and shoot one round to make sure your on paper. i go ahead and start at 50 yrds but use a large target(big box). then set the gun up like im going to shoot again. then aim at the center again. brace the gun so it wont move. then adjust the scope to the first hole you made. you are sighted in, its really that simple. it only takes 1 shot to be sighted in. then just shoot your different rounds to see what works best. dont do any adjusting while doing this. your just checking for groups. when you decide on the rounds your going to use, then sight in just like you did to start. then your gun will be sighted in. now its up to you to keep it on target. hope this helps and saves you some money. i,ve been sighting in like this for the last 20 or 25 yrs. so i know its dead on.
sherman


----------

